# Weird brown bleeding



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Have been doing ivf for the last year as don't ovulate so no chance of natural pregnancy......until had freak ovulation in June and hen again in July. I got a positive smiley about two weeks ago on Monday and then lots of EWCM two weeks ago on Wednesday.....amazing after 24 years of nothing. We did the deed very diligently in the hope that a miracle would occur. But, came back to reality with a crunch on Monday as had some bleeding. It was brown and not very much and the same yesterday. Did a test just to make sure but nothing. Hs anyone had experience of brown bleeding? I'm a total novice in the period department!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Brown blood is old blood that's taking a while to make its way out. I've had it on a few cycles a while back, I never got an exact reason as to why it was happening. Just a few possible causes from a fertility acupuncturist

1. Flow of energy was all wrong
2. Lining not thickening enough due to low progesterone on the cycles it happened on
3. Not ovulatîng on that particular cycle
4. Using tampons was drying out my insides

Not quite sure if any of them have any credit to them, it is possible to have an annovulatory cycle and still have regular periods, so I guess not ovulating would cause low progesterone and womb lining not to thicken adequately 

Low progesterone even if you do ovulate is à possibility

The tampon thing  Really not sure what I think of that. At the time of TTC depending how desperate you get your willing to listen to anything and do almost everything suggested. I did stop using them and a few months later the red blood flow returned but who knows if it was actually anything to do with it or the fact I was less stressed 

If there were bad chemicals on them or un natural estrogens wouldn't there be a warning on the packet on pro longed use affecting fertility? 

The acupuncturist was all for using natural products and making your own soaps and detergents etc, living as an organic life as possible. I drew the line at not using tampons, I stopped going not long after the suggestions were starting to get weirder and wackier

Sorry for the waffle, I'm good at that


----------



## dededar (Sep 17, 2014)

Im in the same situation at the moment, waiting to start my next icsi cycle so waiting for AF and i started spotting brown on saturday and usually by that night or following morning i will get AF but i just spotted brown for 3 days.. now i dont know if i should class it as a period or not. My clinic says AF should be red flow. Body playing tricks on us. Im going to class it as spotting and not AF i think!


----------



## Dragonfly32 (Mar 26, 2014)

For the last few years I have had 2 week periods (2weeks on 2weeks off  ) my first week was mainly brown, then sometimes at the end it was brown again. Testing showed I had low progresterone, and wasn't ovulationg, also cysts on ovaries. Like others have said I was told that it's old blood. It becomes very tricky when they ask for testing on certain days of your period, bodies can be sooo mean playing tricks on us!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I always have brown blood for the first few days before full flow starts - it's been put down to being due to my hormone levels being out of synch (problem progesterone etc). I have also experienced it mid-cycle, again due to problem hormone levels.

Xxx


----------



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. AF did come in the end - never been so pleased to see her. Make me feel more " normal"…..I suspect its some kind of hormonal crap but after 16 months of IVF I am beginning to loose the energy to find out why!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------

